# perchè vi siete registrati?



## bea (29 Aprile 2005)

*perchè vi siete registrati?*

e... qui confesserò il motivo che mi ha portato a registrarmi. Ora il tecnico di questo salotto un giorno per provare il funzionamento degli allegati pubblicò una sua foto ... si sa ... la vanità!!
In quel momento mi decisi e scrissi il mio nome per questo club. Era davvero una foto "incoraggiante" e di benvenuto. Si potrebbe riaverla?

Insomma è carino uno arriva e trova ilpadrone di casa a salutarlo!!!

ps. LASCIO QUI IL BRINDISI DI INAUGURO !!!


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Che tenera Bea,

io mi sono registrato perchè ... ehm ci penso poi te lo dico.

Era la foto del Tecnico quella che hai visto, la mia l'ho già pubblicata su DOL poco tempo fa.

PS: devo imparare ad utilizzare le faccine ... sono troppo tenere.


----------



## bea (29 Aprile 2005)

sono qui che aspetto di vedere  perchè ti sei registrato!!!
sono proprio curiosa.
adesso uso la faccina con gli occhiali   

	
	
		
		
	


	




perchè? non lo pso perchè!


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Scusami Bea ... sono stato al telefono con la mia ex per chiarimenti circa la sfiducia di lasciarmi mio figlio in visita.

Pazzesco pensavo che volessi sequestrarlo


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

Ciao FA,

eccomi, a festeggiare questo forum nuovo di zecca (o riverniciato?). 

Fa niente.

Ho temuto di non farcela, ma ora sono qui e sono contenta, un brindisi all'ideatore, al produttore, e tanta fortuna al forum.

Penso che questa sezione sarà gettonatissima, che dici FA?

Quando l'ambiente si fa caldo dall'altra parte si potrebbe passare qui e "chiarirsi bene" ....


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Ciao carissima Naustica,

sarà forse un successo quando ci sarà la pubblicità sulle reti di Mediaset, vabbè per il momento su internet ... costa meno.

E' vero, magari durante DOL venire qui a fare una sana e liberatoria litigata furibonda ... con tanto di faccine  

	
	
		
		
	


	













































Mi sto allenando ... mancano quelle volgari, ... credi si possano avere in un Forum ?


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

Non so se esistono altre faccine, personalmente preferisco esprimermi con le parole!


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

FA!

Leggo solo ora, il mio nick non è Naustica, bensì NAUSICA!


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Si però sono tenere ... sai cosa ho fatto ?

Non ne sono convinto ma vai su DOL (sai dove si trova ? ... vabbè scherzo) e guarda sotto il mio profilo e dimmi segretamente cosa ti viene d'impuso e un tuo commento (anche via e-mail)


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Nausica ha detto:
			
		

> FA!
> 
> Leggo solo ora, il mio nick non è Naustica, bensì NAUSICA!


Dici che è un errore grave ?


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

OK vado


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> Dici che è un errore grave ?


Certamente!

Un nome è un nome, se lo storpi ci rimango male!


----------



## Mari' (29 Aprile 2005)

Perche no? 2 sono meglio di 1 no?


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

Quindi? che si fa ora?


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Ok Nausica ... cercherò di fare il bravo ... per`le faccine tornano comodo se devi dire la tua senza "fronzoli" e dopo averlo detto butti fuori una faccina contenta, ... ma tu Marì sai che fine hanno fatto quelle 3 piccole canaglie ? Questa sera avevo in mente di mangiare qualcosa di prelibato.


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> Non ne sono convinto ma vai su DOL (sai dove si trova ? ... vabbè scherzo) e guarda sotto il mio profilo e dimmi segretamente cosa ti viene d'impuso e un tuo commento (anche via e-mail)


D'impulso?

Pubblicità scorretta.

Anche se non tutti leggono i profili, di solito non ci si scrive nulla di personale.


Commento?

Gli utenti di DOL non hanno fatto mai misteri di frequentare altri forum, indicandone pure il nome.
Non credo ci siano problemi.


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

Però a me suona come un "venditore a domicilio", ... boh !?!

Nausica ... hai già la nuova batteria di padelle "fai per tre" ? Se vuoi posso venire a casa tua a farti la dimostrazione ... non so magari facciamo una pizza, ... magari lasciamo stare le padelle.


----------



## bea (29 Aprile 2005)

posso dirti una cosa FA? oggi mi hai fatto girare la testa come nonmai... e non è un complimento!!!
Detto questo alzo il bicchiere alla vostra salute e senza inchino, me ne vado!!!!
PS. di grazia Fa, com'è che tu hai una stellina?


----------



## bea (29 Aprile 2005)

questo forum mi fa morire, grazie bea per esserti collegato, grazie per avere mandato un messaggio, grazie per quello grazie per questo... Troppo gentile davvero!!!


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

L'ho vista pure io Bea la stellina, non capisco cosa sia.

Pensavo si trattasse dei messaggi non aperti, boh ... vado a vedere sul profilo. In che senso dici che non è un complimento ?

Non fare la misteriosa.


PS: per la stellina deve essere che dopo un numero di messaggi di becchi il gallone, boh !?! Io sono quello che ha più messaggi.


----------



## Mari' (29 Aprile 2005)

Io per il momento sto a girare per capire come funziona


----------



## Mari' (29 Aprile 2005)

ciao Fabri' torno piu' tardi


----------



## Old Nausica (29 Aprile 2005)

una buona idea, la pizza.

Lasciamo stare le padelle, che quelle ne ho d'avanzo!

E' un po' strano stare qui: un forum tutto nuovo ....


----------



## Non registrato (29 Aprile 2005)

prova


----------



## bea (29 Aprile 2005)

*che tristessa*

ho capito, l'inauguro consiste..ciascunoper i fatti suoia guardarsi in giro...
FA... potevi farci da cicerone no?
Sai cosa ti dico, sono stufa e vado a mangiare, ciao tecnologictaleban


----------



## FA. (29 Aprile 2005)

bea ha detto:
			
		

> ho capito, l'inauguro consiste..ciascunoper i fatti suoia guardarsi in giro...
> FA... potevi farci da cicerone no?
> Sai cosa ti dico, sono stufa e vado a mangiare, ciao tecnologictaleban


Lo so Bea non ho dato il meglio di me stesso, anzi, ... però ero preso con la vicenda della mia Ex più dovevo rispondere alla e-mail chilometrica della sorella su mio figlio.

Dai non essere cattiva.

Buona serata Bea. ... che faccina metto per farmi perdonare !?!


----------



## Old zakk (30 Aprile 2005)

mi sono registrato perche' non avevo un caxxo da fare .


----------



## Old zakk (30 Aprile 2005)

E poi perche' non c'e' censura , tantomeno moderazione ,
ma liberta' di espressione , ole' .

Tremate , sono arrivato .


----------



## Mari' (30 Aprile 2005)

Salve Zakk qual buon vento ti ha portato da queste parti


----------



## Old zakk (30 Aprile 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Salve Zakk qual buon vento ti ha portato da queste parti


 
Ciao Mari , sono capitato per caso e mi ha affascinato 'idea di un forum anarchico .


----------



## Mari' (30 Aprile 2005)

zakk ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Mari , sono capitato per caso e mi ha affascinato 'idea di un forum anarchico .


bene, e allora benvenuto tra noi!!!


----------



## Old zakk (30 Aprile 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> bene, e allora benvenuto tra noi!!!


 
Grazie , un brindisi alla vostra .


----------



## Mari' (30 Aprile 2005)

zakk ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie , un brindisi alla vostra .


Grazie, anche alla tua 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    visto che sei cosi generoso!


----------



## bea (1 Maggio 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> L'ho vista pure io Bea la stellina, non capisco cosa sia.


oggi quando l'ho vista ho avuto un flash FA. : è la stellina di sceriffo no? Ti  dona molto.
ciao


----------



## Old mick (1 Maggio 2005)

*x FA*

CIAOOOOOOOOOO  FA si ci risente....come va?....ci sono vecchie conoscenze qui? un salutone a tutti a presto..........mick


----------



## FA. (3 Maggio 2005)

Ciao mitico mick,

come ti butta ? Speriamo bene.

Su DOL mi mancano i tuoi interventi, ... peccato che non vieni più.

Bacioni


----------



## FA. (3 Maggio 2005)

zakk ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie , un brindisi alla vostra .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zakk ... bella la bottiglia, ... un bicchiere come faccio ad averlo ?


----------



## Old zakk (4 Maggio 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> Zakk ... bella la bottiglia, ... un bicchiere come faccio ad averlo ?


 
Puoi passarmi il tuo numero di American Express tanto per cominciare .

Neanche ci conosciamo e gia' vuoi scroccare un bicchiere di Dom Perignon ?


----------



## bea (5 Maggio 2005)

bella idea zackk, mentre offri da bere, con la carta di Fa. perchè non ci si presenta... fai tu che se apro un altro post vengo presa da smanie di protagonismo e mi si monta la testa   

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao


----------



## FA. (5 Maggio 2005)

zakk ha detto:
			
		

> Puoi passarmi il tuo numero di American Express tanto per cominciare .
> 
> Neanche ci conosciamo e gia' vuoi scroccare un bicchiere di Dom Perignon ?


Ma scusami zakk, ... ammettendo che ti passo il numero, cosa difficile in questi tempi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ... ma dimmi come faccio a berlo il tuo Champagne ?


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> Ma scusami zakk, ... ammettendo che ti passo il numero, cosa difficile in questi tempi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semplice Fabri' ... appoggi le tue labbra al monitor  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' nu n'te briaca'.

Ciauzzz!


----------



## bea (5 Maggio 2005)

*senza parole....*

marì, cosa mi tocca leggere.........
Ti lascio un abbraccione... e mò vediamo cosa fai!!!
ciao bellezza


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2005)

bea ha detto:
			
		

> marì, cosa mi tocca leggere.........
> Ti lascio un abbraccione... e mò vediamo cosa fai!!!
> ciao bellezza


in che senso Bea ... cosa ti tocca leggere ... e poi cosa dovrei fare.
Ciauzzz!


----------



## bea (5 Maggio 2005)

marì... nulla di che, ogni tanto quando scrivo qui, metto la testa in vacanza. Solo che ho una terribile immaginazione visiva e questa immagine di bere dal monitor.. mi ha fatto ridere.
Ma adesso torno seria  

	
	
		
		
	


	




PS. forse in fondo volevo solo venirti a disturbare, che poi so che questo magic forum ti fa arrivare la mia letterina a casa!!!!


----------



## Old zakk (5 Maggio 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> Ma scusami zakk, ... ammettendo che ti passo il numero, cosa difficile in questi tempi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sei in bianco ?
Peggio per te , non bevi , Io offro solo alle donne .  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fai un po' di debiti se vuoi il mio Dom Perignon , 

Tanto poi l'importante e' che dimentichi in fretta di averli fatti .


----------



## FA. (5 Maggio 2005)

zakk ha detto:
			
		

> Sei in bianco ?
> Peggio per te , non bevi , Io offro solo alle donne .
> 
> 
> ...


Insomma ... zakk non c'è modo di scroccarlo allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè ti do il codice segreto della mia carta 6486947-64756430-85959 puoi usarlo sul sito: http://62.149.226.69/ads/Amex2/landingpaggoogle.htm

Scegli tu la cifra.

Guarda che mi fido di te, ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Salute


----------



## FA. (5 Maggio 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Semplice Fabri' ... appoggi le tue labbra al monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insomma Marì, devo bermi il liquido contenuto nel mio monitor  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dici che è la stessa cosa del champagnino


----------



## Old zakk (6 Maggio 2005)

FA. ha detto:
			
		

> Insomma ... zakk non c'è modo di scroccarlo allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sbagli a fidarti , 

come mi sono connesso al sito , ho inserito i tuoi numeri

e sono stato reindirizzato qui ...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.gdf.it/

per cui ho fatto un fugone ed ho deciso che non voglio
avere niente a che fare con le tue carte .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Maggio 2005)

Mi sono iscritto perché è di obbligo per il tecnico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma mi sto accorgendo che gli argomenti trattati sono più interessanti del previsto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e nel pochissimo tempo libero sfoglio qualche pagina con l'irrifrenabile curiosità, e con la complicità che ci rende umani, perfino noi androidi


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2005)

*Buon giorno!*





Questo forum mi fa pensare a quelle piccole stazioni ferroviarie di paesi sperduti ... dove di tanto in tanto si ferma qualche trenino, e scende un passeggero con la sua bella valigia.

Si guarda attorno, prima a destra e poi a sinistra ... nessuno, non c'e' nessuno ad attenderlo, c'e' solo una figura non ben riconoscibile che scambia qualche frase con il conduttore del treno ... per poi sparire dopo che ha dato il via libera per il prosieguo del viaggio.

Ma e' mai possibile che qui non ci trovo mai nessuno ...?
Eppure e' un bel posticino, tutto lindo ed ordinato.

MAH!






 Arrileggersi carini, ciauzzz!


----------



## FA. (28 Maggio 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Questo forum mi fa pensare a quelle piccole stazioni ferroviarie di paesi sperduti ... dove di tanto in tanto si ferma qualche trenino, e scende un passeggero con la sua bella valigia.
> 
> Si guarda attorno, prima a destra e poi a sinistra ... nessuno, non c'e' nessuno ad attenderlo, c'e' solo una figura non ben riconoscibile che scambia qualche frase con il conduttore del treno ... per poi sparire dopo che ha dato il via libera per il prosieguo del viaggio.
> 
> ...


Carissima Marì, ? questo Forum ha solo un mese di vita cosa credi ? che con uno schiocco delle dita arrivano in 1000 !?!



Ti ricordi DOL ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Dopo 3 anni di vita ha iniziato ad essere quello che è oggi.



Un bacione


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2005)

Si va bene ... pazientero'. 
Ma tu Fabri' che fine hai fatto?!?!?!

Baciuffoli!


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2007)

FA. ha detto:


> Carissima Marì, ? questo Forum ha solo un mese di vita cosa credi ? che con uno schiocco delle dita arrivano in 1000 !?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* FA mi piacerebbe tanto sapere oggi cosa ne pensi del forum ... ?!*






zakk ha detto:


> E poi perche' *non c'e' censura , tantomeno moderazione ,
> ma liberta' di espressione , ole' .*
> 
> Tremate , sono arrivato .




* La stessa domanda la farei anche a te Zakk ... OLE'*


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari e a tutti.*

Mari, secondo te è giusto che ci sia una sogliola di tolleranza all'insulto?


se la risposta è affermativa ; quale dovrebbe essere.

Se la risposta è no; perchè.


----------



## @lex (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari, secondo te è giusto che ci sia una sogliola di tolleranza all'insulto?
> 
> 
> se la risposta è affermativa ; quale dovrebbe essere.
> ...


una soglia uguale per tutti?
la risposta è nella domanda....


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari, secondo te è giusto che ci sia una sogliola di tolleranza all'insulto?
> 
> 
> se la risposta è affermativa ; quale dovrebbe essere.
> ...


La penso esattamente come FA: liberta' in assoluto.

Sia FA che io ne abbiamo passate di cotte e di crude in DOL (lui si e' fatto bannare da molti altri forum), siamo stati presi di mira da tanta gente ... ma non abbiamo MAI chiesto di bannare nessuno.

Agli insulti ci sono solo due modi come reagire, o rispondi o ignori ... non c'e' verso/direzione, e' il rischio che si corre volendo avere un forum veramente libero.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> una soglia uguale per tutti?
> la risposta è nella domanda....


una _sogliola_ appunto...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come FA: liberta' in assoluto.
> 
> Sia FA che io ne abbiamo passate di cotte e di crude in DOL (lui si e' fatto bannare da molti altri forum), siamo stati presi di mira da tanta gente ... ma non abbiamo MAI chiesto di bannare nessuno.
> 
> Agli insulti ci sono solo due modi come reagire, o rispondi o ignori ... non c'e' verso/direzione, e' il rischio che si corre volendo avere un forum veramente libero.


 


okkei....se lo si volesse  "libero" è cosi.Non ci sono altri modi.

Ma il rischio o i rischi ai quali si va incontro quali sono?


( io non risposte precise, ci sto pensando insieme a voi...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Bah*

Non so se sia utile addentrarsi in discorsi sul concetto di libertà.
In qualunque luogo, anche una foresta, vi sono regole da rispettare.
Non si sta con il motore acceso in un bosco se no scoppia un incendio ...
Le regole della convivenza civile devono essere rispettate ovunque ci siano altre persone e per chi non rispetta queste regole vi sono della sanzioni che possono consistere anche solo nell'emarginazione di chi provoca...
Ora stiamo parlando di questa comunità virtuale che non ha certo le responsabilità di una comunità reale che deve farsi carico dei devianti (per dolo o malattia).
Se non vi è stata necessità finora di discutere il problema è stato proprio perché nessuno ha superato certi limiti, prima, per un numero elevato di volte.


----------



## Non registrato76t57658980 (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei....se lo si volesse  "libero" è cosi.Non ci sono altri modi.
> 
> Ma il rischio o i rischi ai quali si va incontro quali sono?
> 
> ...


Tu non hai capito... il loro concetto di liberta' e': puoi scegliere tra andartene spontaneamente o essere bannata...


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2007)

Non registrato76t57658980 ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito... il loro concetto di liberta' e': puoi scegliere tra andartene spontaneamente o essere bannata...


... mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*5464564833474838;765755%%%*



Non registrato76t57658980 ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito... il loro concetto di liberta' e': puoi scegliere tra andartene spontaneamente o essere bannata...


 


Non arrivo dalle santeorsolinedellamisercordia.

questo l'ho capito da tiempo.



*Persa,* siamo nella foresta invece...eccome...

e sai chi vince? il piu' forte.


E chi è il piu' forte?

questo non lo so.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*?*



Non registrato76t57658980 ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito... il *loro *concetto di liberta' e': puoi scegliere tra andartene spontaneamente o essere bannata...


Non ho capito chi sono *loro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non arrivo dalle santeorsolinedellamisercordia.
> 
> questo l'ho capito da tiempo.
> 
> ...


Non è una foresta ...e ovunque vi sono regole, stabilite anche per legge.
La soglia di tollerabilità dovrebbe essere stabilita dalla comunity stessa ...non credo che la stessa persona che si risponde con ammirazione o insultandosi per avere occasione o di incensarsi o di esibirsi in insulti faccia numero...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

Tu non credi eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e io mi "paro" tirandomi ancor piu giu' il berretto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu non credi eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una testa (di quasiasi tipo ...) un voto è la base della democrazia...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una testa (di quasiasi tipo ...) un voto è la base della democrazia...


 

ohio...non ho capito persa.scusa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*soglia*

Se la maggioranza della comunity è stanca di risse, insulti o altro e lo manifesta l'adamin è autorizzato a bannare o prendere i provvedimenti opportuni per stroncare chi provoca o partecipa a scontri incivili.
E questo è un principio di democrazia e si riferisce a un concetto di limitazione della libertà accettabile.


----------



## @lex (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una _sogliola_ appunto...


non avevo colto la sottigliezza....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



@lex ha detto:


> non avevo colto la sottigliezza....


Fine umorismo


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*ritrovata*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se la maggioranza della comunity è stanca di risse, insulti o altro e lo manifesta l'adamin è autorizzato a bannare o prendere i provvedimenti opportuni per stroncare chi provoca o partecipa a scontri incivili.
> E questo è un principio di democrazia e si riferisce a un concetto di limitazione della libertà accettabile.


 
....quindi proporresti di mettere ai voti l'espulsione di caio o di tizzzio...ho esagerato sintetizzando cosi?


----------



## @lex (15 Ottobre 2007)

io voto per bannare mr. perfect


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*non lo so*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ....quindi proporresti di mettere ai voti l'espulsione di caio o di tizzzio...ho esagerato sintetizzando cosi?


Non so se bannare sia il provvedimento più opportuno o se ci siano altri mezzi.
Credo che già solo essere totalmente ignorati basterebbe (qualsiasi sia la provocazione) a scoraggiare a impiegare il proprio tempo per distubare.
Ma è chiaro che dovrebbe essere un moto spontaneo come era accaduto per un post pornografico qualche tempo fa.
Altrimenti si potrebbe anche pensare a sospensioni temporanee di più settimane che servano da avviso e poi arrivare a bannare in caso di recidiva.
Credo che sia indispensabile per attuare qualsiasi provvedimento l'iscrizione obbligatoria che ha appena proposto Admin.
Non ho ancora risposto perché io mi sono iscritta dopo un mese e, forse, se fossi stata obbligata a farlo non l'avrei mai fatto...ma è una pratica diffusa anche nelle comunity di ricette di cucina...
Forse io ero restia solo perché poco pratica...
Non so quale altro metodo sia attuabile per evitare quel a cui sempre più spesso assistiamo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2007)

Non registrato76t57658980 ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito... il loro concetto di liberta' e': puoi scegliere tra andartene spontaneamente o essere bannata...


Non è una scelta, ma un ban virtuale.



> La *libertà* indica l'essere libero, la condizione di chi non è prigioniero e non ha restrizioni, non è confinato o impedito. La libertà in senso più ampio è anche la facoltà dell'uomo di agire e di pensare in piena autonomia, è la condizione di chi può agire secondo le proprie scelte, in certi casi grazie ad un potere specifico riconosciutogli dalla legge.
> 
> Si può dire che chi compie un'azione è libero, quando ha la possibilità di scelta, e l'azione stessa è: intelligente; spontanea; contingente e non lesiva degli altri. Intelligente, in quanto l'azione libera comporta la conoscenza dell'oggetto della deliberazione, senza di essa, infatti, chi delibera non potrebbe determinarsi a seguire il fine della sua azione poiché questo non è conosciuto. Spontanea, in quanto la causa dell'azione sta in chi la delibera come conseguenza della volontà e non all'esterno, poiché, se così non fosse, l'azione non sarebbe libera ma necessitata da cause esterne. Contingente, in quanto l'azione non deve essere conseguenza di una necessità assoluta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (15 Ottobre 2007)

Non registrato76t57658980 ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito... il loro concetto di liberta' e': puoi scegliere tra andartene spontaneamente o essere bannata...


come quando devi scegliere tra il dimetterti 'spontaneamente' o essere licenziato  

	
	
		
		
	


	













aggiunta: per sdrammatizzare, nessun si offenda


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

*A volte...*



Admin ha detto:


> Non è una scelta, ma un ban virtuale.


Basterebbe essere fermi e determinati quando si riprende qualcuno.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=63681&highlight=sospensione#post63681

Qualcuno vede il bannamento come provvedimento discrezionale, probabilmente perchè ha subito tali atteggiamenti prima di entrare in questo forum.
Ma va dato atto che *l'unica volta* che è stato preso un provvedimento, quello riportato, era più che motivato.

Come lo sarebbe ora dare seguito a quanto allora avvisato.

Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni giusto? Specie se vi era stato un precedente avvertimento e questi dimostra di fregarsene altamente.

Ovviamente è la mia opinione e non son certo io a dover decidere.

Ora non mi sorprenderebbe di leggere di tutto e di più da chi in nome di un senso di libertà "accomodato" negherà che io possa esprimere questo tipo di valutazione.

No problem!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah*

Prima di decidere se sia giusto bannare o chiuidere credo che sarebbe bene avere ben chiare le motivazioni per cui poterlo fare.......
Ci stiamo sperticando nel difendere la libertà, il diritto di esposizione e la inutilità della censura.
Perfettamente d'accordo ma che ne p di quella frasetta che dice che la mia libertà finisce dove comincia la tua....?
Al di là delle offese gratuite che defin isacono semplicemente il grado di educazione di una persona, e su quello nessuno ha potere salvo l'interessato, se una persona offende, insulta e rende il forum una cloaca i suoi diritti può usarli a mo' di supposta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I diritti in un consorzio civile vanno appaiati ai doveri, quindi fatti salvi i primi bisogna osservare gli altri.........  il resto è ciangottare e dar fiato ai mantici polmonari.
Se qualcuno offende pesantemente o non si dà per vinto e insiste nel controbattere, chiaro che si arriva al disturbo pubblico, che è altra cosa dalla libertà di espressione e l'Admin ha facoltà, diritto ed è pregato di chiudere.
Non si banna qualcuno, si chiude il thread, così appare chiaro che per colpa di pochi, i molti vengono penalizzati.... più democratico di così!!!  Dura lex, sed lex! 
La facoltà di ognuno di ignorare i provocatori invece è la vera democrazia di un forum.... è come non andare al voto.... si nega diritto di presenza e di importanza a chi non è considerato meritevole.
............e speriamo che adesso sia chiaro e, magari, definitivo come iter esecutivo del forum.
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> e... qui confesserò il motivo che mi ha portato a registrarmi. Ora il tecnico di questo salotto un giorno per provare il funzionamento degli allegati pubblicò una sua foto ... si sa ... la vanità!!
> In quel momento mi decisi e scrissi il mio nome per questo club. Era davvero una foto "incoraggiante" e di benvenuto. Si potrebbe riaverla?
> 
> Insomma è carino uno arriva e trova ilpadrone di casa a salutarlo!!!
> ...


 
perchè mi sono registrata qui?.. pensavo di trovare delgi amici....


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè mi sono registrata qui?.. pensavo di trovare delgi amici....


prova a scrivere a "uomini e donne"


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè mi sono registrata qui?.. pensavo di trovare delgi amici....


Tati' l'intenzione era quella


----------



## Old Leone 73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

per avere de consigli sulla mia vicenda  e per sfogarmi


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> per avere de* consigli *sulla mia vicenda  e per *sfogarmi*


... i consigli ne hai avuti a vagonate ... riguardo gli sfoghi, sarebbe ora di dargli un taglio e guardare oltre, avanti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Leone, ruggisci!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... i consigli ne hai avuti a vagonate ... riguardo gli sfoghi, sarebbe ora di dargli un taglio e guardare oltre, avanti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dai tempo al tempo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Te la senti?*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> per avere de consigli sulla mia vicenda e per sfogarmi


Adesso ce la fai ad ascoltare consigli?
Io credo che schiumare rabbia sia una fase necessaria, ma non aiuta a superare il trauma.
Io penso che capire, comprendere (non giustificare o perdonare) le ragioni, i moventi del comportamento del traditore sia l'unico modo per rielaborare il lutto della perdita della persona, del rapporto e del progetto.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

*ragioni*

Sono capitati sul forum ragazzi e ragazze che dopo anni di fidanzamento quasi alla vigilia del matrimonio si sono resi conto che non era quello che volevano, che il rapporto era stato portato fino a quel punto per il gran bene che provavano nei confronti del partner che provava verso di loro un sentimento profondo, ma non riuscivano a pensare di iniziare una convivenza promettendo quel che non si sentivano.
Questo accade senza colpa né di uno né dell'altro.
Quando arrivano a questo punto sono molto tormentati e ambivalenti, magari trovano un'altra persona, ma non si sentono di lasciare il partner storico a cui vogliono un mondo di bene e non vogliono farlo soffrire. Alla fine lo lasciano e lo fanno malamente proprio per i sentimenti che permangono e si comportano in modo incoerente e contraddittorio facendo disastri.
Se pensi a una cosa del genere e comprendi che quella che tu hai interpretato come crudeltà e doppiezza è stato invece frutto di tormento...forse ti puoi incamminare sulla via di lasciarla andare, dentro di te, via da te.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono capitati sul forum ragazzi e ragazze che dopo anni di fidanzamento quasi alla vigilia del matrimonio si sono resi conto che non era quello che volevano, che il rapporto era stato portato fino a quel punto per il gran bene che provavano nei confronti del partner che provava verso di loro un sentimento profondo, ma non riuscivano a pensare di iniziare una convivenza promettendo quel che non si sentivano.
> Questo accade senza colpa né di uno né dell'altro.
> Quando arrivano a questo punto sono molto tormentati e ambivalenti, magari trovano un'altra persona, ma non si sentono di lasciare il partner storico a cui vogliono un mondo di bene e non vogliono farlo soffrire. Alla fine lo lasciano e lo fanno malamente proprio per i sentimenti che permangono e si comportano in modo incoerente e contraddittorio facendo disastri.
> Se pensi a una cosa del genere e comprendi che quella che tu hai interpretato come crudeltà e doppiezza è stato invece frutto di tormento...forse ti puoi incamminare sulla via di lasciarla andare, dentro di te, via da te.



Sono pienamente daccordo... il tradimento e' la denuncia di un malessere nella coppia.... quello che non ho ancora ben chiaro e' quando questo malessere e' risolvibile nel senso: denuncio in quella maniera li'... ma voglio tornare con il partner sperando che la mia denucia abbia cambiato in qualche modo la relazione... o come nel caso che tu proponi e' la chiusura della relazione per mancanza di "basi"... 

Credo che spesso i traditi  decidano troppo istintivamente di abbandonare la relazione (non ne sto facendo una colpa sia chiaro)... ma magari la relazione potrebbe non essere un "fallimento" ma ha solo bisogno di quella rottura... 
chiaramente e' casistica... pero' bho...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono pienamente daccordo... il tradimento e' la denuncia di un malessere nella coppia.... quello che non ho ancora ben chiaro e' quando questo malessere e' risolvibile nel senso: denuncio in quella maniera li'... ma voglio tornare con il partner sperando che la mia denucia abbia cambiato in qualche modo la relazione... o come nel caso che tu proponi e' la chiusura della relazione per mancanza di "basi"...
> 
> Credo che spesso i traditi decidano troppo istintivamente di abbandonare la relazione (non ne sto facendo una colpa sia chiaro)... ma magari la relazione potrebbe non essere un "fallimento" ma ha solo bisogno di quella rottura...
> chiaramente e' casistica... pero' bho...


Io ho illustrato un tipo di tradimento in un tipo di relazione che mi sembra adattabile alla vicenda di Leone.
Credo che a volte il traditore usa il tradimento e la persona con cui tradisce come complice per scassinare il rapporto che non aveva il coraggio di rompere da solo, ma che, in altri casi, si tratti invecedi una nuva persona che per la passione che suscita fa capire che il precedente era un rapporto buono, ma privo di un aspetto fondamentale.
Può anche essere che il traditore usi il tradimento come denuncia (un terapeuta l'aveva suggerito in una terapia di coppia) di un disagio non tanto per il tradito quanto per se stesso.
In questo caso penso ci siano margini per ricostruire.
Il tradimento però è una ferita tanto profonda che è ben difficile che si riesca a credere di poterla curare con l'aiuto di chi l'ha inferta.
Casi completamente diversi credo che siano invece quelli che accadono in rapporti di lunga data


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso ce la fai ad ascoltare consigli?
> Io credo che schiumare rabbia sia una fase necessaria, ma non aiuta a superare il trauma.
> Io penso che capire, comprendere (non giustificare o perdonare) le ragioni, i moventi del comportamento del traditore sia l'unico modo per rielaborare il lutto della perdita della persona, del rapporto e del progetto.
> Che ne pensi?


 
ognuno ha il suo modo, perchè le storie non sono tutte uguali, questo penso


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho illustrato un tipo di tradimento in un tipo di relazione che mi sembra adattabile alla vicenda di Leone.
> Credo che a volte il traditore usa il tradimento e la persona con cui tradisce come complice per scassinare il rapporto che non aveva il coraggio di rompere da solo, ma che, in altri casi, si tratti invecedi una nuva persona che per la passione che suscita fa capire che il precedente era un rapporto buono, ma privo di un aspetto fondamentale.
> Può anche essere che il traditore usi il tradimento come denuncia (un terapeuta l'aveva suggerito in una terapia di coppia) di un disagio non tanto per il tradito quanto per se stesso.
> In questo caso penso ci siano margini per ricostruire.
> ...


 
piò essere, ma quando una persona tradisce sistematicamente a distanza di tempo, vvero ha questo modo di cambiare partner,e cambiare vita ,ongi 3- 4 - o 5 anni significa che ha bisogno di cure


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Bah*

Un tradimento è un tradimento e bene non fa mai.... ma ci sono varie tipologie di tradimento. 
Quello abituale perchè chi tradisce concepisce non si debba alcuna fedeltà alla coppia
Quello contingente, l'occasione appunto, l'unicità del rapporto e la certezza che non sarà mai scoperto.
Quello non premeditato in cui però l'incontro con una persona ha sedotto fortemente e si instaura uno stato di innamoramento
Quello distraente.... ci sono persone che concepiscono una relazione extra come qualcosa che è piacevole, lusinga e fa passare un po' di tempo con una donna che non ti parla di bollette e di problemi quotidiani (quindi non c'entrano i sentimenti come non c'entrerebbero con una lezione di yoga).
Quello intenzionale che può essere casuale ma in cui poi si decide di entrare valutando il rischio, anche se a volte scappa di mano la situazione.
Quello menefreghista in cui sia il/la coniuge che l'amante hanno lo stesso trattamento, sono funqionali e strumentali alla persona in questione nei due ruoli.
Quello "tanto non succede nulla", che è quello tipico dell'uomo maschilista che è ancora al concetto che rimessi i pantaloni tutto è annullato.
Quello da conforto-supporto, più facile al femminile, in cui l'amante che ama come nessuno, è il vero essere che si sarebbe desideratio e niente è come lui, non porta però a separarsi, a stare con lui (sempre che sia disponibile) e spesso o lei sta tranquilla nel nido uscendo ogni tanto per assaggiare altro o lui, in caso di velleità chiarisce che il nido è quello e lui non può, non vuole, non deve, non sa come fare diversamente... però attesta il suo amore infinito e unico !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alla fine il tradimento non è l'andare con un'altra persona, ma il non essere più trasparenti e specchiati con quella con cui viviamo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono pienamente daccordo... il tradimento e' la denuncia di un malessere nella coppia.... quello che non ho ancora ben chiaro e' quando questo malessere e' risolvibile nel senso: denuncio in quella maniera li'... ma voglio tornare con il partner sperando che la mia denucia abbia cambiato in qualche modo la relazione... o come nel caso che tu proponi e' la chiusura della relazione per mancanza di "basi"...
> 
> Credo che spesso i traditi decidano troppo istintivamente di abbandonare la relazione (non ne sto facendo una colpa sia chiaro)... ma magari la relazione potrebbe non essere un "fallimento" ma ha solo bisogno di quella rottura...
> chiaramente e' casistica... pero' bho...


 
c'è moldo e modo di chiarire le cose che non vanno in una coppia


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un tradimento è un tradimento e bene non fa mai.... ma ci sono varie tipologie di tradimento.
> Quello abituale perchè chi tradisce concepisce non si debba alcuna fedeltà alla coppia
> Quello contingente, l'occasione appunto, l'unicità del rapporto e la certezza che non sarà mai scoperto.
> Quello non premeditato in cui però l'incontro con una persona ha sedotto fortemente e si instaura uno stato di innamoramento
> ...


 
il mio caso secondo te quale è??


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> il mio caso secondo te quale è??


E' ancora diverso, hai visto, hai capito, ti sei reso conto......... devi semplicemente accettare che ci sono persone che sono così', senza soluzione di continuità o che, la soluzione non è a te che verrà offerta!!!
Ergo il tuo caso è già il passato perchè non è possibile rapportarsi nella situazione ed alle condizioni che ti sono state offerte-imposte.
Io girerei pagina, ci sono amori che non sono neppure amori, sono sempkicemente intrisi di tanti tipio di sensazioni da farli apparire tali: attrazione, trasporto, forte cifra sessuale, disinibizione, mancanza di referenti esistenziali veri.... 
Li chiamerei errori di socializzazione sentimentale.
Brujal


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma cosa dici?*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> piò essere, ma quando una persona tradisce sistematicamente a distanza di tempo, vvero ha questo modo di cambiare partner,e cambiare vita ,ongi 3- 4 - o 5 anni significa che ha bisogno di cure


Sistematicamente dopo 5 (cinque) anni?| 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ti rendi conto di cosa dici?
Tradimento sistematico è di chi non si lascia scappare nessuna occasione.
Quello della tua ragazza lo puoi chiamare modalità utilizzata  (non sistematicamente, ma due volte) per trovare la forza per chiudere un rapporto.
Forse preferisci pensarla indegna per riuscire a dimenticarla, ma al massimo puoi considerarla una donna insicura (e questo lo sai meglio di me, l'hai ripetuto molte volte) che ha avuto necessità di sapere di non essere sola per poter lasciare una persona a cui voleva bene.
Leone non è nelle mie intenzioni giustificare la tua ex ragazza, ma aiutare te.


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sistematicamente dopo 5 (cinque) anni?|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Posso condividere le tue analisi, ma resta il fatto che questi due non hanno gli estremi esistenziali per stare insieme.... non si tratta di comprendersi o darsi possibilità..... sono assolutamente incompatibili.
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sistematicamente dopo 5 (cinque) anni?|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto, non sa stare sola ed è insicura di certo, ma per sistematico  intendevo che ha fatto lo stesso col suo ex quando mi ha conosociuto ed ha fatto con me con quello nuovo,  ma all'interno di una relazione diciamo stsbile con una persona che le stia accanto, tende ad avere molte amicizie maschili e probabilmenete rapporti con loro (quelli che le piacciono ovviamente) .


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' ancora diverso, hai visto, hai capito, ti sei reso conto......... devi semplicemente accettare che ci sono persone che sono così', senza soluzione di continuità o che, la soluzione non è a te che verrà offerta!!!
> Ergo il tuo caso è già il passato perchè non è possibile rapportarsi nella situazione ed alle condizioni che ti sono state offerte-imposte.
> Io girerei pagina, ci sono amori che non sono neppure amori, sono sempkicemente intrisi di tanti tipio di sensazioni da farli apparire tali: attrazione, trasporto, forte cifra sessuale, disinibizione, mancanza di referenti esistenziali veri....
> Li chiamerei errori di socializzazione sentimentale.
> Brujal


 
ma allora come ci si innamora di una persona??quali sono gli spunti, io credevo di averli trovati e lei in qualche modo mi corrispondeva (almeno credo)


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso condividere le tue analisi, ma resta il fatto che questi due non hanno gli estremi esistenziali per stare insieme.... non si tratta di comprendersi o darsi possibilità..... sono assolutamente incompatibili.
> Bruja


 
guarda che avevano moltissime cose in comune, ma tante davvero.
tutta finzione?? possibile???


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> guarda che avevano moltissime cose in comune, ma tante davvero.
> tutta finzione?? possibile???


 
Dipende da cosa consideri in comune..... fai un elenco....
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sistematicamente dopo 5 (cinque) anni?|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scusa ma se mi voleva bene perchè mi ha tradito ingannato e lasciato??
questo per te vuol dire voler bene???? io dico di no
vuol dire egoismo, vuol dire vigliaccheria, vuol dire scappare dai problemi, vuol dire non capire le diffciltà di chi invece ti è stato accanto sempre.
diciamo pure che malata o  malata si è fatta i cazzi suoi sul mio cu..o


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa consideri in comune..... fai un elenco....
> Bruja


 
è troppo lungo. ma ti dico tutto fidati, tutto!!! non ho motivo di mentire


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> è troppo lungo. ma ti dico tutto fidati, tutto!!! non ho motivo di mentire


Mi fido ma leviamo la facilità a tradire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*?*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> scusa ma se mi voleva bene perchè mi ha tradito ingannato e lasciato??
> questo per te vuol dire voler bene???? io dico di no
> vuol dire egoismo, vuol dire vigliaccheria, vuol dire scappare dai problemi, vuol dire non capire le diffciltà di chi invece ti è stato accanto sempre.
> diciamo pure che malata o malata si è fatta i cazzi suoi sul mio cu..o


Perché si è resa conto che non poteva concretizzare il rapporto con te perché ti voleva bene, ma non ti amava più.
Succede che le storie finiscano.
E anche se le storie finiscono si può voler bene alla persona con cui si è condiviso un pezzo di strada e non riuscire a capire chiaramente cosa ci succede e c'è chi ha bisogno di provare con un'altra persona per verificare se può, se il sentimento è ancora amore o se è voler bene.
Puoi riuscire a immaginarla incerta, combattuta tormentata?
Tu devi scindere il dolore della storia finita dal dolore del tradimento. Ma devi comprendere che il secondo non è causa della prima, ma il contrario.
Non ouoi buttare via cinque anni belli in cui sei stato bene per una fine che non è stata limpida.
Tu riesci a immaginare un addio che ti sarebbe piaciuto?
Non credo.
Riesci forse a immaginare un addio meno doloroso.
Ma forse senza il tradimento non avresti potuto crederci, avresti richiesto tempo e riflessione e se non più doloroso sarebbe stato certamente più lungo e non fa certo bene prolungare il dolore...


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché si è resa conto che non poteva concretizzare il rapporto con te perché ti voleva bene, ma non ti amava più.
> Succede che le storie finiscano.
> E anche se le storie finiscono si può voler bene alla persona con cui si è condiviso un pezzo di strada e non riuscire a capire chiaramente cosa ci succede e c'è chi ha bisogno di provare con un'altra persona per verificare se può, se il sentimento è ancora amore o se è voler bene.
> Puoi riuscire a immaginarla incerta, combattuta tormentata?
> ...


Perdonami ma io vorrei tanto essere convinta che le ragioni siano quelle da te esposte, ma davvero mi riesce difficile; o meglio, trovo strano che se il fine era tanto nobile lo si sia attuato in modo tanto sgangherato..... ma forse ho una visuale più ristretta circa la corretteza dei rapporti umani. Per lasciare una persona a cui si vuole bene ma non la si ama più, c'erano scelte diverse dal tradirlo periodicamente. Faccio una immane fatica psicologica a giustificarla..... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché si è resa conto che non poteva concretizzare il rapporto con te perché ti voleva bene, ma non ti amava più.
> Succede che le storie finiscano.
> E anche se le storie finiscono si può voler bene alla persona con cui si è condiviso un pezzo di strada e non riuscire a capire chiaramente cosa ci succede e c'è chi ha bisogno di provare con un'altra persona per verificare se può, se il sentimento è ancora amore o se è voler bene.
> Puoi riuscire a immaginarla incerta, combattuta tormentata?
> ...


ti ribadisco che lei  ha tadito il suo ex allo stesso modo e così ha fatto con me, l'insicura è lei e non sa cosa vuole da se stessa, è sempre combattuta oltre ad avere dei prob mai risolti
non è stata limpida e conoscendomi è stata vigliacca, prima perchè poteva darmi un po di ficucia come io l'ho data lei nei momenti di merda suoi in cui aveva bisongo di me (chiamala fessa) e secondo appunto per il rispetto della mia persona doveva tirare fuori le palle e dirmi in faccia cosa non andava e darmi l'ultmatum se le cose fossero rimaste immutate anziche assilarrmi con isuoi problemi del cacchio ed appesantire i mieri, e non fare i porci comodi suoi e prendeermi in giro saoendo cosa voleva fare, pormtennedo cose che apeva di non voler rispettare,prendeermi in giro sino all'ultima giorno, sin quando non ha trovato un altro (tenendoelo nascosto) per trattarmi come una merda e scaricandomi in modo violento. mi dispiace ma questa è gente di merda ed egoista e che nonsa mare nessuo perchè non vuol amare nessuno e perchè sola ed incapace di accettare i difetti edi porblemi degli altri. e gente che in cima alle cose ha solo la soluzione di propri porolemi e che si attacca agli altri cercando di risolverli, ma finita questo periodo, si comportano alla stessa maniera, staccano, tagliano, cancellano del tutto e via con un altro episodio della loro stolta vita con un altro.
risultato?? solitudine e sofferenza, ma per cortesia nessuna giustificazione grazie


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi fido ma leviamo la facilità a tradire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quindi???


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti ribadisco che lei ha tadito il suo ex allo stesso modo e così ha fatto con me, l'insicura è lei e non sa cosa vuole da se stessa, è sempre combattuta oltre ad avere dei prob mai risolti
> non è stata limpida e conoscendomi è stata vigliacca, prima perchè poteva darmi un po di ficucia come io l'ho data lei nei momenti di merda suoi in cui aveva bisongo di me (chiamala fessa) e secondo appunto per il rispetto della mia persona doveva tirare fuori le palle e dirmi in faccia cosa non andava e darmi l'ultmatum se le cose fossero rimaste immutate anziche assilarrmi con isuoi problemi del cacchio ed appesantire i mieri, e non fare i porci comodi suoi e prendeermi in giro saoendo cosa voleva fare, pormtennedo cose che apeva di non voler rispettare,prendeermi in giro sino all'ultima giorno, sin quando non ha trovato un altro (tenendoelo nascosto) per trattarmi come una merda e scaricandomi in modo violento. mi dispiace ma questa è gente di merda ed egoista e che nonsa mare nessuo perchè non vuol amare nessuno e perchè sola ed incapace di accettare i difetti edi porblemi degli altri. e gente che in cima alle cose ha solo la soluzione di propri porolemi e che si attacca agli altri cercando di risolverli, ma finita questo periodo, si comportano alla stessa maniera, staccano, tagliano, cancellano del tutto e via con un altro episodio della loro stolta vita con un altro.
> risultato?? solitudine e sofferenza, ma per cortesia nessuna giustificazione grazie


ù

tra i tanti particolari che non posso raccontare,
aggiungo le  forti crisi isteriche cui dovevo assistere (dovute ai suoi porblemi) al fatto che comunque il sesso con me lo ha fatto sino all'ultimo nonstante se la facesse con quello e mi dicesse fino all'ultimo che ritornava da me ecc e tante belle parole. questo dopo 5 anni di vita insieme, a 30 anni e non a 15,  e tante cose condivise insieme con coinvolgimento ecc. potevo credere che dopo 5 anni di sorrisi baci sentimento ,sesso, vicinanza, comunanza di idee e tantissime altre cose fatte sempre insieme, questa mi prendesse per il culo così?? non avevo io il diritto di credere alle sue parole?? come lei credeva alle mie ,non avevo il diritto di dare un pizzico di fiducia??? se no, allora tanto vale stare da soli, perchè alla prima virgola che non ti ipace di una persona, la lasci subito, dopo 5 minuti e buonanotte anzihè tentare di instaurare un rapporto!!

al di la delle opinioni
per me invece questa persona per ciò che ha fatto rappresenta:
 la cattiveria, vigliaccheria, malvagità, menzogna, indegnità e fango oltre che instabilità mentale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*fraintesa*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> tra i tanti particolari che non posso raccontare,
> aggiungo le forti crisi isteriche cui dovevo assistere (dovute ai suoi porblemi) al fatto che comunque il sesso con me lo ha fatto sino all'ultimo nonstante se la facesse con quello e mi dicesse fino all'ultimo che ritornava da me ecc e tante belle parole. questo dopo 5 anni di vita insieme, a 30 anni e non a 15, e tante cose condivise insieme con coinvolgimento ecc. potevo credere che dopo 5 anni di sorrisi baci sentimento ,sesso, vicinanza, comunanza di idee e tantissime altre cose fatte sempre insieme, questa mi prendesse per il culo così?? non avevo io il diritto di credere alle sue parole?? come lei credeva alle mie ,non avevo il diritto di dare un pizzico di fiducia??? se no, allora tanto vale stare da soli, perchè alla prima virgola che non ti ipace di una persona, la lasci subito, dopo 5 minuti e buonanotte anzihè tentare di instaurare un rapporto!!
> ...


Figurati se da tradita posso "sposare" il punto di vista di un traditore o di una traditrice.
Ma credo che non puoi valutare cinque anni per due mesi di confusione e comportamenti spregevoli.
Se poi vuoi cancellare tutto è una scelta tua. Non credo che ti possa far stare meglio pensare di essere stato cinque anni con una persona falsa e indegna che ti ha solo manipolato e usato. Se così fosse avresti anche una bassa opinione di te, come di un burattino che si è messo consapevolmente nelle sue mani pur sapendo che era una donna senza morale.
Credo che tu possa dare una valutazione globale di lei di una donna con delle qualità che te l'hanno fatta amare, ma incapace di gestire le crisi dei rapporti.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Figurati se da tradita posso "sposare" il punto di vista di un traditore o di una traditrice.
> Ma credo che non puoi valutare cinque anni per due mesi di confusione e comportamenti spregevoli.
> Se poi vuoi cancellare tutto è una scelta tua. Non credo che ti possa far stare meglio pensare di essere stato cinque anni con una persona falsa e indegna che ti ha solo manipolato e usato. Se così fosse avresti anche una bassa opinione di te, come di un burattino che si è messo consapevolmente nelle sue mani pur sapendo che era una donna senza morale.
> Credo che tu possa dare una valutazione globale di lei di una donna con delle qualità che te l'hanno fatta amare, ma incapace di gestire le crisi dei rapporti.


 
certo incapace totalmete di voler bene sul serio e quindi di capire quale è la persona giusta, coniderandole tutte uguali, e quindi di continuare ad agire così perchè le crisi le hanno tutte le coppie, e quindi destinata prima  o poi (spero sempre ) a prendere lei le legnate che merita, ovvero essere lasciata, cornificata ecc ( ciò avverrà presto, ovvero al manifestarsi dei primi sintomi caratteriali ecc suoi e dei primi probeldi di una elazione amio avviso nata troppo frettolosamnete e basata sull'approccio sessuale ). sembra che  ioesageri ma i particolari dell mia satria li conosco bene e posso fare una previsione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo incapace totalmete di voler bene sul serio e quindi di capire quale è la persona giusta, coniderandole tutte uguali, e quindi di continuare ad agire così perchè le crisi le hanno tutte le coppie, e quindi destinata prima o poi (spero sempre ) a prendere lei le legnate che merita, ovvero essere lasciata, cornificata ecc ( ciò avverrà presto, ovvero al manifestarsi dei primi sintomi caratteriali ecc suoi e dei primi probeldi di una elazione amio avviso nata troppo frettolosamnete e basata sull'approccio sessuale ). sembra che ioesageri ma i particolari dell mia satria li conosco bene e posso fare una previsione


E tu sei ancora incapace di leggere quel che ti ho detto e che ti potrebbe fare bene.
Ma tu chi sei se sei stato cinque anni con una così e te la sei presa attraverso un tradimento?


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> e quindi???


 
Probabilmente erano affinità esteriore che non hanno retto alla prova della veridicità....chi ama, ha affinità, ha sincerità e non ha "problemi sdi altro genere" non tradisce. Lei lo ha fatto.... quondi i fatti smentiscono che foste tranto affini, avevate delle affinità.... qualcuna!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu sei ancora incapace di leggere quel che ti ho detto e che ti potrebbe fare bene.
> Ma tu chi sei se sei stato cinque anni con una così e te la sei presa attraverso un tradimento?


 
perxhè sono l'unico a pensare che una persona che tradisce a 20  e ha qualità, non possa cambiare a 30 tramite un rapporto maturo ?? se fosse come dici tu molte coppie non esistereberro neppure


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Probabilmente erano affinità esteriore che non hanno retto alla prova della veridicità....chi ama, ha affinità, ha sincerità e non ha "problemi sdi altro genere" non tradisce. Lei lo ha fatto.... quondi i fatti smentiscono che foste tranto affini, avevate delle affinità.... qualcuna!!!
> Bruja


saranno state esteriori ma ci sono state, aparte la totale intesa sessuale
lei  mai capirà se si trova davanti alla persona giustaprimo perchè non vuoe lefaris con nessuno, secondo perchè per cancellare l'unico rapporto serio e buono che ha avuto, in modo violento e brusco e schifoso, vuol dire  che il cedimento c'è stato solo da parte sua, e sarà sempre così, perchè la persona cedevole ed egoista e lei, affinità o meno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> perxhè sono l'unico a pensare che una persona che tradisce a 20 e ha qualità, non possa cambiare a 30 tramite un rapporto maturo ?? se fosse come dici tu molte coppie non esistereberro neppure


Infatti ed è stata una compagna a cui hai voluto bene e da cui ti sei sentito amato per cinque anni e poi è finita. Non ha la capacità di saper lasciare. Magari conoscendo la tua intransigenza non sapeva come dirlo.
Io mi lamento che mio marito non sia stato sincero con me, ma quando si parlava di tradimento in linea teorica io dicevo che avrebbe fatto la fine di Bobbit...


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> perxhè sono l'unico a pensare che una persona che tradisce a 20 e ha qualità, non possa cambiare a 30 tramite un rapporto maturo ?? se fosse come dici tu molte coppie non esistereberro neppure


E secondo te cambia proprio allo scoccare dei 30 anni? Prima non dà alcuna avvisaglia di maturazione?
Mah..... credo che in fondo tu voglia solo giustificare il fatto che HAI voluto credere che fosse così, ma alla fine hai visto come è andata e quanto poco ci sia di attendibile. 
Non lo sò se è una cialtrona che approfitta della situazione o se è in piena crisi psicologica, ma di una cosa sono certa..... che non è di te che ha bisogno e neppure degli uomini che va collezionando.... ma di uno psichiatra e con una certa urgenza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti ed è stata una compagna a cui hai voluto bene e da cui ti sei sentito amato per cinque anni e poi è finita. Non ha la capacità di saper lasciare. Magari conoscendo la tua intransigenza non sapeva come dirlo.
> Io mi lamento che mio marito non sia stato sincero con me, ma quando si parlava di tradimento in linea teorica io dicevo che avrebbe fatto la fine di Bobbit...


 
ho voluto bene soli io davvero, lei ha giocato coi miei sentimenti. nel frattempo  ha scelto il modo peggiore di lasciarmi perchè non ha mai provato certe cose.
certo, non ha ne la capacità di vedere quale è la persona giusta (miopia assoluta) anche perchè è stata lei a cercarmi, ne la capacità di saper lasciare (una volta succhiate tutte le energie all'altro) sai perchè?? perchè in amore le è andata sempre bene nel senso che è stata sempre lei a lasciare (tradimento a parte che la dice lunga). ma adesso la musica è cambiata e sono certo che trovera pane per i suoi denti, anzi credo che lo stia giò trovando, poi cominceranno i tempi dei rimorsi delle lacrime vere, della sofferenza vero dei se dei ma dei "ma che ho fatto " dei " se ci fosse lui" ecc ecc.


----------

